# Help what to wear with navy and white dress



## Joni (May 9, 2012)

Hi I have just bought this dress and haven't a clue what shoes, gage etc to wear with it. Because of the white band I have been told that nude shoes won't go? What does everyone think? The do is on Saturday! The dress is here: http://www.johnlewis.com/300917/Product.aspx


----------



## Joni (May 9, 2012)

I meant bag not gage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2012)

Nude shoes would look weird i think, go for white if you have, or black (the model is wearing black on the picture). For the bag, a small clutch is what i would use. The dress is gorgeous so i would play with the color of the band by using white or silver in terms of color. Same goes for jewelry. For your hair, it depends on you, i think the model's bun is a good idea and it looks easy to recreate.


----------



## Joni (May 10, 2012)

Hi Thanks. I was kind of hoping that nude might go. As that's all I have! Does white and nude really not go?


----------

